# odd pains on clomid.. please help..



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi ladies

just wondering if u could help me.. im feeling strange pains in my like ovaries region. Its not o pain cos ive had that.. but its both sides & it lasts a few seconds, then goes away , and comes back a few minutes later. HHmm.. worrying me a little bit cos of that over-stimulated ovary thing.

Anyone got any ideas??
Im on CD 17...

Oh & someone mentioned to me that the blood tests on CD21 can 'sometimes' show if u are preg. But my sheet only says test for progesterone. So it wouldnt show wuld it??

Thank u in advance this pain is driving me crazy


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi Emily  
Yes, the Clomid can cause all sorts of strange pains/aches/twinges.  As long as you're not in severe pain don't worry about it.
In fact, just between you and me, odd pains after ov can be a sign of early pregnancy    
And no, I don't think the day 21 prog test will be able to tell you if you are preggers. You'll just have to wait, I'm afraid


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Just want to wish you luck i hope ypur pains are a good sign

        

Kelli


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks girls!

MistyW- im not in severe pain... & i couldnt think of a better word but it wouldnt nes be 'pain' more like odd twiches... & like pulling.. IM sooo hot too.. like disgusting hot..my temp must be high.. I was at dance class last night & had to leave cos i thought i was going to vomit due to my body heat. Im hoping it is early preg..    but also i dont want to think about it yet due to the fact ive already had one month of a phantom pregnancy and that sucked! thank u for ur advice.

Thanks for the luck kellixxx.. baby dust to you too love.

Em
x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Emily 

Pains/aches/twinges/pulling/tightening/electric shock type pains .. I've had the lot at ov and since - it was worse at ov time, though. Hot flushes?! - dear God I could heat a small country all by myself!  They have become more regular since ov time, too. I had maybe one or teo before ov. It's due to the amount of progesterone in your blood apparently and is a very good indicator that you ov'd.

I'm pretty sure lots og the girls here will tell you they too have had similar, babe. Don't worry    Like Misty said, if the pains become severe and/or you start to vomit with them, then call the doc or NHS Direct and seek advice 

Good luck!


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

hi
Ive had the worst pain from CD11 right through up to yesterday CD21-it only eased off yesterday. I almost passed out and went to A&E but yesterday I woke up and the pain was much bettter. Today Im normal again 
i think its the ovaries playing  up. I did not espect it with me since Im 41 on 100mg of Clomid-hardly a high dose of someone of my age. i ovulated possibly CD11 but also had pain CD18 similar to ovulation pain-infact CD11 gave me a +opk but CD18 also felt like my usual ovulation pain. Can you ovulate twice? I will do a test on monday and then again after a week unless AF comes 
take care
Danni xxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

when you get a +OPK it is showing the surge of hormones, you will actually ov 12-36 ish hours later


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

I never knew until a few weeks ago that yes.. ov'ing twice in one cycle is possible [think non identical twins]

Good luck, Danni


----------

